# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouvelle Barre d'Onglets

## Marc Lussac

Vous pouvez constater que grce au responsable Portail de Developpez.com : CGi nous avons une nouvelle Barre d'onglets sur http://www.developpez.com/.  ::):  

Voila une premire proposition de prsentation des Onglets.

Vous avez des commentaires sur cette premire proposition ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Swog

Bonjour !

Tout d'abord c'est trs joli et permet de bien distinguer Accueil/Club-OS-Langages...

Juste un petit pontngatif : le fait que les onglets dscendent : si on veut aller de Accueil  club puis  UML, par exemple on cherche l'onglt UML si on ne fait pas attention au fait que les barres se soient interverties...

D'un autre ct, si les barres d'onglets restent o elles sont, le raccord onglet/page n'est pas possible....

[edit] Les Boutons, plus petits sont un plus, par contre, il seraient, je pense, meiux centrs...[/edit]

En tous cas :  ::bravo::   ::ccool::  !!

----------


## christopheJ

Chez moi ca ressemble  ca..
http://shiva.istia.univ-angers.fr/~jollivet/Images/menu.jpg
Sur mozilla 1.6 sous Win XP....
Alors que les premiers essais qu'on avait vu etaient tres beaux....

Edit : ca marche effectivement en vidant le cache...
Edit 2 : ca marche pas au boulot.... Sans doute le cache du proxy....

----------


## CGi

> Chez moi ca ressemble  ca..


a c'est que la nouvelle feuille de style n'a pas t charg,
Sous mozilla pour quelle se charge il faut fermer le navigateur.

----------


## Swog

Je suis sous Moz 1.7.2, et je n'ai eu aucun problme quand  l'afichage !

aucun problme sous IE6Sp1 non plus, par contre, sous Opera 7.54 :

ftp://informatique-en-vrac.homedns.org/DVP_onglets.jpg

----------


## Anonymous

Pour ceux qui ont des soucis (avec mozilla particulirement) essayez de vider le cache   ::wink::

----------


## Anomaly

C'est mieux en effet. Nanmoins deux petits regrets :
les onglets je les aurais fait un peu plus grands en hauteur,
pour mieux les distinguer des boutons spcifiques de la rubrique.je prfrai les boutons de rubriques centrs ; aligns  gauche comme actuellement, a me fait bizarre.
En ce qui concerne Opera, oui il y a un dfaut d'affichage,
mais c'tait dj le cas avant la modification.

----------


## Erwy

par contre ca veut dire que pour les sites la presentation correspond plus.
C'est pas vital mais est ce qu'il y a une modif de prevu pour l'editeur d'article?

----------


## Ricky81

> par contre ca veut dire que pour les sites la presentation correspond plus.
> C'est pas vital mais est ce qu'il y a une modif de prevu pour l'editeur d'article?


Comment ca ?
J'ai bien la nouvelle barre sur mes pages moi   ::wink::  
http://ricky81.developpez.com/

mais tu parles peut-tre des versions "offlines" des articles ?

----------


## Anonymous

Oui, c'est pas l'index.html le plus important mais l'index.php   ::wink::

----------


## ridan

salut  tous  ::wink:: 

j'ai un dfaut de visualisation sous opera (qui sera certainement rgl  ::):  )  par a le concept est bien ... flicitations au staff qui veille au bon fonctionnement du site   ::wink::

----------


## Swog

> par contre, sous Opera 7.54 :
> 
> ftp://informatique-en-vrac.homedns.org/DVP_onglets.jpg


et



> En ce qui concerne Opera, oui il y a un dfaut d'affichage,
> mais c'tait dj le cas avant la modification.


 :;):

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

Sous Opera 7.11 il n'y a aucun soucis...
Comme quoi les nouvelles versions n'ont pas que du bon !

A+

----------


## iubito

Le dfaut sur opra existait, mais l il apparat beaucoup plus on dirait...

Le pb avec Mozilla, moi je l'ai eu avec IE, j'ai fait F5 et a a march.
Par contre je vois pas bien la diffrence de couleurs entre accueil/club, langages et OS.

----------


## regbegpower

Sous IE, le rsultat est tout simplement parfait.

Sous Opera 7.50, encore un problme d'affichage. 
Sous Firefox 0.9.3, on a pas de couleurs du tout.

----------


## bakaneko

> Le dfaut sur opra existait, mais l il apparat beaucoup plus on dirait...
> 
> Le pb avec Mozilla, moi je l'ai eu avec IE, j'ai fait F5 et a a march.
> Par contre je vois pas bien la diffrence de couleurs entre accueil/club, langages et OS.


+1.

Perso, je n'aime pas du tout la couleur des onglets pour les OS.

----------


## Marc Lussac

*Rapport de bugs*

Soyez *constructifs*, postez prcisment les bugs, avec navigateurs, versions, systmes, bugs rencontrs, capture d'images etc..... 

 ::merci::

----------


## Greybird

C'est mieux.

Ceci dit, au niveau couleurs, c'est vrai que c'est moyen. J'aime bien le systme Orange ple pour accueil et club, qui donne orange fonc quand on clique dessus. Cela ne peut pas tre gnralis avec du bleu pale pour les onglets de langages => le bleu fonc actuel quand on clique), et une couleur encore diffrente pour les OS ?

Arnaud

----------


## Nono40

> par contre ca veut dire que pour les sites la presentation correspond plus.
> C'est pas vital mais est ce qu'il y a une modif de prevu pour l'editeur d'article?


Non, il n'y a rien  changer. Le fichier Index.php gnr  partir du XML prend en compte le gabarit en cours. La mise  jour de tes articles sera automatique.

----------


## Geronimo

Sous Konqueror, le rsultat est parfait, c'est vraiment trs bien, et trs clair. Bravo CGi !

----------


## mathieu

fini les onglets qui dpassent de l'cran et fini les intituls de rubriques qui taient sur 2 lignes donc je vote "C'est beaucoup mieux"
 ::king::

----------

